#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Mir tut alles weh >

## Jasmin86

Hallo Mir tut seid dem Wochenende alles weh,angefangen von den Füssen unten und die seiten bis zum fussgelenk,die seiten von der hüfte,die handgelenke usw.Das einzigste was ich mir jetzt vorstellen könnte,wir hatten am wochenende besuch und ich habe alle schön bewirtet und bin hin und her gelaufen(was ich sonst nie machen,eigentlich bin ich ein couchpotato)das es vielleicht muskelkater oder so ist :Huh?:  :Huh?: und was kann man machen das es weg geht :Huh?:  :Huh?: ?

----------


## Jasmin86

.......... So heute war ich beim Arzt(vertretung),da meine Füsse immernoch weh tun und ich sie dann nicht richtig auf den boden aufsetzen kann. Die meinte sie hat verdacht auf Rheuma!Aber das kann ich nicht glauben,was sagt ihr dazu?

----------


## DrMaier

Was? Du bist doch erst 23. Das kann doch kein Rheuma sein.  
Wahrscheinlich hast du dich einfach ein bisschen übernommen durch die ungewohnte körperliche Arbeit. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mal einen Tag frei nehmen und einfach auf der Couch liegenbleiben. Morgen sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus...

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Was? Du bist doch erst 23. Das kann doch kein Rheuma sein.  
> Wahrscheinlich hast du dich einfach ein bisschen übernommen durch die ungewohnte körperliche Arbeit. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mal einen Tag frei nehmen und einfach auf der Couch liegenbleiben. Morgen sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus...

 Woher hast du den diese Weisheit?
Ist das so wie beim Herzinfakt oder Schlaganfall den bekommen auch nur sooo ganz alte Leute so ab 20....
Es gibt Kinder die Rheuma haben. 
Ob du Rheuma hast oder nicht kann nur der Arzt feststellen, deswegen lass dich untersuchen dann weißt du es genau!
Es ist besser als hier zu Oraklen  :Smiley:

----------


## Jasmin86

Hallo
Mir tuen seid 1 woche die Füsse total weh,dachte überlastung weil ich sonst faul bin und letztes wochenende viel gelaufen bin,jetzt tut es immernoch weh so das ich humpeln muss,mir wurde am freitag blut abgenommen werte habe ich noch nicht,aber seid heute sind auch meine Knöchel angeschwollen und mir ist die ganze zeit kalt!Ist das ein schlimmes anzeichen?ich hatte die letzten tage auch viel durchfall,und leichtes kribbeln in den armen ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll

----------


## unglücksrabe

das klingt eher nach einer sommergrippe oder sowas in der art. glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das was schlimmeres ist. aber warte am besten erst mal deine blutergebnisse ab.

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Jasmin, 
bitte nicht schon wieder wegen ein und dem selben mehrere Themen eröffnen!
Habe die beiden aktuellen Themen zusammengeführt. 
Schubser (Mod)

----------


## unglücksrabe

da kann ich nur zustimmen. es gibt einige kinder, die rheuma haben. es ist bei weitem keine alterskrankheit. also abklären lassen.

----------


## Jasmin86

hallo 
Heute kamen meine Blutergebnisse, 
CRP Positiv 
Lymphozyste (25-40)ich habe 11,9. 
Neutros(50-70)Ich habe 73. 
leuk(4,2-9,4)ich habe 11,0.
das sind die einzigsten abweichenden werte. 
Meine Schmerzen sind immernoch nicht weg,habe aber erst am 6.7 einen Termin beim Rheumatologen. 
Es ist bei mir ja kein altersrheuma bin ja erst 23 Jahre,habe ich die chance das es weg geht mit z.B guter ernährung und abnehmen?da ich ja übergewichtig bin.ich habe angst das ich ab jetzt mein leben lang schmerzen haben werde bzw immer ein handycap haben werde.

----------


## Jasmin86

hallo
Ich kenne mich mit dem Thema überhaupt noch nicht aus.
Ich habe seid 1 woche starke schmerzen in beiden Füßen,das gelenk(aber nicht so doll)die fersen und die füßseiten,so das ich kaum laufen kann,dachte erst das es Überanstrengung sei,da ich sonst faul bin und dann vor 1 woche den ganzen tag gelaufen bin,dann nach ein paar tagen sagte mein Arzt das ist nicht normal das die schmerzen noch so schlimm sind.Also hat er Blut abgenommen und auch Rheumawerte da er den verdacht auf rheuma hatte,ich hätte das nie gedacht,in meiner Familie hat keiner rheuma,ich bin ja auch erst 23 jahre und das kam von jetzt auf gleich ohne vorwanung,ich bin auch übergewichtig,aber ich denke das ist nicht der auslöser.Heute kamen meine Werte alles soweit ok nur bei CRP steht Positiv.Ich bin total niedergeschlagen ich habe eine kleine tochter um die ich mich vor schmerzen im mom nicht kümmern kann,beim rheumatologen habe ich erst für den 6.7 einen termin bekommen.Ich habe angst das die schmerzen für immer bleiben oder ich immer ein handycap haben werde,ich wollte ja auch noch ein 2tes kind und so stellt sich jetzt alles in frage das ist ganz schön schwer für mich. 
habe ich die möglichkeit das es wieder weg geht ich bin ja noch jung,oder vielleicht durch gesünder essen und mehr bewegung?

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Jasmin, 
ich verstehe wirklich nicht, weshalb du zig mal dieselben Beiträge schreiben musst. Du wirst deswegen nicht mehr Antworten erhalten. Es reicht vollkommen, wenn du einmal über deine Beschwerden schreibst und um Informationen bittest, nachdem dann Antworten kommen, kannst du daraufhin weitere Fragen stellen, aber mehrfach dasselbe hier posten, bringt gar nichts und bewirkt eher das Gegenteil, dass dich dann absolut nicht weiterbringen wird. Richtig? 
Ich glaube, du solltest jetzt den Termin abwarten. Der Arzt wird dir dann bestimmt sagen, ob du Rheuma hast oder nicht. Wenn ja, gibt es Medikamente und möglicherweise musst du abnehmen. Einem zweiten Kind steht eigentlich nichts im Weg, aber zuvor solltest du, im Fall das es sich um Rheuma handelt, erstmal richtig gut medikamentös eingestellt sein.

----------


## Jasmin86

> Hallo Jasmin, 
> ich verstehe wirklich nicht, weshalb du zig mal dieselben Beiträge schreiben musst. Du wirst deswegen nicht mehr Antworten erhalten
> .

 hallo
Ich wusste nicht das ein moderator das auch verschieben kann bzw ich wollte das es in die kategorie Rheuma kommt weil es da ja hin gehört

----------


## spokes

ich erinnere mich noch an deine Antidepressiva-Threads. Könnte es evtl. vielleicht sein, dass deine Beschwerden auch von der psychosomatischen Seite her kommen könnten? Das würde ich einmal im Augenwinkel mit betrachten.

----------


## Jasmin86

nein das kann es nicht da ich wie gesagt entzündungwerte im blut habe und nicht grade wenig und ich auch angeschwollen knöchel habe und das kann ich mir wohl nicht einbilden

----------


## kim

Hallo Jasmin, 
entzündliche rheumatische Erkrankungen können schon kleine Kinder bekommen. Ich kenne viele junge Leute die eine entzündliche rheumatische Erkrankung haben. Es gibt einige verschiedene Arten davon und das kann ein internistischer Rheumatologe rausfinden. Ich zB. habe eine Kollagenose und habe das auch schon in jüngerem Alter bekommen. Es gibt für entzündliche rheumatische Erkrankungen (sind ja meist Autoimmunerkrankungen) schon Behandlungsmöglichkeiten. Die Krankheit kann zwar nicht geheilt werden, aber ein Fortschreiten kann verringert werden und die Schmerzen können reduziert werden dadurch. Nimm deinen Termin beim Rheumatologen auf jeden Fall wahr und gehe da hin. Oftmals werden solche Erkrankungen nicht gleich erkannt und als psychosomatisch eingeordnet, war bei mir vor der Diagnose leider auch so. Deshalb finde ich es wichtig das du es abklären lässt beim Spezialisten für rheumatische Erkrankungen.

----------


## Jasmin86

es ist immernoch nicht besser,die knöchel sind immernoch angeschwollen und der fuß oben auch so langsam,die schmerzen an der ferse geht langsam aber die schmerzen an den fußseiten und im gelenk tuen immernoch total weh morgens kann ich erst aufstehen wenn ich eine ibuprofen genommen habe,langsam tuen mir auch die hände und handgelenke weh.denke mal weil ich mich viel abstützen muss,ich weiss nicht wie lange ich das noch so aushalte zumal die füße auch extrem spannen und ich seid gestern gemerkt habe das ich an den ellbogen knubbel bekomme die auch etwas weh tun

----------


## lucy230279

> Was? Du bist doch erst 23. Das kann doch kein Rheuma sein.

 schade dass ich das wohl irgendwie überlesen habe. das ist die übliche meinung der gesellschaft. mein rheuma fing mit 27 an. es gibt verschiedene formen. das altersrheuma was du wahrscheinlich meinst, ist eine form von rheuma aufgrund von ab nutzung, genannt arthrose. die rheumaformen die bereits kinder haben können, sind meist entzündliche formen, begründet in einer autoimmunkrankheit. 
seufz.. 
Ergänzung, liebe Jasmmin wenn du deinen Termin hattest sag mal Bescheid dann können wir dich gern weiterhin unterstützen und deine Fragen beantworten. Auch wegen Ernährungsumstellung usw. Ich freue mich auf weitere Kommunikation..

----------


## MonikaB

Ich weiss z.B. von einem Kollegen aus frueheren Zeiten, den auch das Rheuma schrecklich plagte, dass er Zahnentzuendungen hatte und ihm mussten alle Zähne gezogen werden, danach lies das Rheuma nach.
Also ich denke, ein Besuch beim Zahnarzt könnte vielleicht auch nicht schaden, um hinter die Ursachen zu kommen.
Nahrungsumstellung ist wahrscheinlich auch empfehlenswert, da der Basenhaushalt auch mit ausschlaggebend ist. Ich bin auf Trennkost umgestiegen, was mir sehr gut tut. Das bedeutet, man trennt Eiweis und Kohlenhydrate und ergänzt das Essen mit Salaten.

----------


## lucy230279

hey monika, du solltest ihr keine angst machen. und irgendwie.. sorry, aber nachdem alle zähne gezogen worden, ließ das rheuma nach?
sorry das kann ich nicht glauben. du solltest die ganze story erzählen, nicht nur ein paar ausschnitte weil so werde ich das nicht glauben, auch wenn ich kein mediziner bin. 
auch wenn ein regelmäßiger zahnbesuch immer eine gute idee is. 
eine nahrungsumstellung ist definitv empfehlenswert. ob trennkost die richtige variante ist, kann sie, im fall des falles mit ihrem arzt besprechen. 
wir sollten ihr keine angst machen, sondern lass sie erstmal die untersuchung hinter sich bringen, dann werden wir weitersehen.

----------


## MonikaB

Sorry, ich wollte ganz bestimmt nicht als Angstauslöser auftreten. Ich erinnerte mich nur an diesen Fall, den mir mein damaliger Kollege von sich selbst berichtete und wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass evtl. ein Besuch beim Zahnartz nuetzlich sein könnte. Leider weiss ich auch nicht mehr zu berichten. Ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Leuten, die etwas nur so erfinden, sondern eigentlich zu denen, die versuchen zu helfen. 
Sorry, wenn das alles ganz falsch ruebergekommen ist und nicht so wie es in meiner Absicht lag ! Und das mit der Trennkost, ganz klar, dass muss sie selbst oder der Arzt entscheiden. War auch nur ein Tip :-)

----------


## Jasmin86

ich hatte glück das ich gestern noch beim rheumatologen dazwischen geschoben werden konnte,der sagte es ist eine gelenkentzündung,hat nochmal blut abgenommen und die lunge gerönt,weil er meinte damit kann es auch zusammen hängen aber die lunge ist ok.Er sagte den brieft schickt er an meinen hausarzt kann aber bis zu 3 wochen dauern.Und dann sagte er noch es würde ihn nicht wundern wenn wir uns wiedersehen müssten,ach ja und cortisontabletten habe ich bekommen da soll ich anstatt nur eine,zwei nehmen aber dann auch nur 3 tage.Kommt da noch mehr an untersuchungen?oder war es das jetzt?

----------


## Jasmin86

Seid gestern nehme ich ja Cortison tabletten die der rheumatologe aufgeschrieben hat,und seid gestern abend ist mir aufgefallen das mein herz so komisch schlägt,also wie wenn man sich total erschrocken hat,oder als wenn ein schlag weggelassen wird,kommt das vom Cortison und was soll ich machen,muss es nur 3 tage nehmen aber dafür antatt 1 soll ich 2 nehmen

----------


## Bäumchen

Hey. Manoman. Hab gerade hier so ein bisschen gelesen. Hilft dir denn das Cortison? Also ich habe beispielsweise auch Rheuma, hab aber von Cortison immer lieber bisschen Abstand gehalten. Hast du es schon mal mit leichten schmerzlindernden Medis probiert? Wäre so für den Anfang vllt cooler. Und kann sein, dass das schon geschrieben wurde, aber wann lösten sich deine Schmerzen noch mal aus? Wodurch? War das durch iwas bedingt?
Ob dein herzschlag am cortison da liegt, das weiß ich nicht. geh lieber zum arzt.

----------


## Jasmin86

Hallo
Ja es ist durch das cortison besser geworden,jetzt nehme ich das seid 2 tagen nicht mehr und ich habe heute das gefühl das es wieder leicht anfängt mit den füßen aber nur wenig,ich habe sonst auch ibuprofen genommen.Ich weiss nicht was jetzt noch weiter gemacht wird,wie man jetzt rausfindet ob es wirklich rheuma ist,da hat mir noch keiner was zu gesagt,es hat angefangen nach körperlicher anstrengung,was ich sonst eigentlich nie mache

----------


## Bäumchen

ah okay. ja ibu hab ich auch mal genommen, was mir immer nicht sooo viel geholfen hat. ich nehme naproxen, was mir eigentlich auch ganz gut hilft. man merkt so nach ner zeit, dass das bisschen nachlässt und der körper bisschen immun dagegen wird. 
also man kann das so als aussenstehender natürlich nie genau sagen. bei mir war das so, dass ich bei tausend ärzten war, die mir alle sagten, dass ich gesund sei, wobei ich natürlich dann nur dachte: Hm...okay, aber iwas tut da doch weh. :Zwinker: 
dann war ich letzten endes nach bad bramstedt gefahren, wo mir mein rheumatologe in sekundenschnelle nach einer sono sagen konnte, dass das schon ne form von rheuma sei. ging wirklich sehr schnell. man muss nur wissen, wo man hinsoll. im blut wurde das anfangs bei mir nicht nachgewiesen. aber das ding ist, wenn es im blut nachgewiesen wird, ist es cool. dann hastu das halt. wenn aber nicht, heißt es nicht, dass es nicht da ist^^
am besten gehstu mal wirklich zum spezialisten, um einfach bisschen klarheit zu gewinnen. dann kann man da auch anders und cooler rangehen.
wie stark sind denn deine schmerzen? und was hastu da gemacht? körperliche anstrengung. kannstu das spezifizieren?
war bei mir übrigens ebenso.

----------


## Jasmin86

ich war ja bei einem Rheumatologen,der hatte blut abgenommen und meinte er schickt einen brief an meinen hausarzt.Ich bin an dem Tag sehr viel gelaufen,sehr viel treppen gestiegen und auch sehr viel barfuß auf steinen gelaufen und dann fing es nachher an,die schmerzen sind noch auszuhalten,klar manchmal wenn ich morgens aufstehe muss ich humpeln und mich überall festhalten aber im mom geht es noch.Ich weiss nicht was noch weiter gemacht werden soll,aber meine knöchel warenja auch total dick angeschwollen wo der rheumatologe sagte gelenkentzündung aber seid ich das cortison genommen habe ist die schwellung wieder weg.

----------


## Bäumchen

ah alles klar okay. war bei mir (ellenbogen) auch durch 6 stunden badminton ausgelöst wurden. interessant eigentlich, warum das so ist. würde mich mal interessieren, wie das im detail abläuft. 
ansonsten zu den schmerzen: hab ich festgestellt, dass man mit der psyche da sehr viel steuern kann. man muss immer allgemein sehen, dass es einem iwie gut geht. denn wenn die psyche in ordnung ist, dann gehts auch dem körper besser.  :Smiley:  kann ja schon allein an der wahrnehung der schmerzen liegen.
ist es denn nur in den füßen oder auch schon mal iwo anders gewesen?

----------


## Jasmin86

Hallo
Da ich von Ibu im mom Magenschmerzen bekomme,aber immernoch so schlimm schmerzen habe hat mein hausarzt mir,Novamin oder wie das heisst verschrieben.Ich habe so angst das ich immer diese schmerzen haben werde,der rheumatologe sagt ja auch nicht was es sein kann,und mehr wie blutabnehmen hat er auch nicht gemacht.Was für untersuchungen würden den noch auf mich zukommen?und werde ich die schmerzen irgendwann so im griff haben das ich wieder normal leben kann,oder hat man immerwieder schübe?Vor allem waren wir grade dabei ein 2tes kind zu planen und das enttäuscht jetzt natürlich das es nicht geht

----------


## Bäumchen

hey. oh okay. ja bei nebenwirkungen absetzen. also steht es denn un fest, dass du rheuma hast? also es klingt verdammt danach. also bei mir wurde ne sono gemacht, sagte der, ahja, da ist zu viel flüssigkeit, entzündung, bla, rheuma. 
ich wurde neben meinen medis zum beispiel punktiert in beide ellenbogen, was mir sehr gut tat. wenn du bei dem rheumatologen da bist, frag den doch mal, was es alles für möglichkeiten der therapie gibt. also punktion half mir sehr gut!
und: Ja! du wirst die schmerzen in den griff kriegen. wenn man das erst noch nicht gewohnt ist, alles neu ist, schmerzen mega krass sind etc., bricht die welt manchmal zusammen. aber wichtig ist, dass man nicht die freude im leben verliert. man kann mit der psyche durchaus sehr viel steuern. wenn sich bei mir zB ein schub anplant und ich merke, oh man..da kommt wieder was, war ich anfangs immer sehr down, vor allem wenn die schmerzen dann stärker werden und so. aber mittlerweile ist es bei mir so, dass mir die schmerzen sehr viel weniger als früher anhaben können. wichtig ist, dass du dafür sorgst, dass du zufrieden bist, dass es dir mental, also psychisch gut geht. denn wenn du erst mal depressiv bist, merkstu auch die schmerzen viel mehr. das ist das eine.
was noch wichtig ist: man gewöhnt sich eigentlich iwann an die schmerzen und merkt sie kaum noch. das hängt wieder mit dem ersten aspekt zusammen. gucken, wie es der seele geht, feststellen ob gut oder schlecht. bei schlecht, sehen dass es gut wird, bei gut, alles perfekt --> schmerzen weniger.
also im grunde ist rheuma nicht heilbar. es ist halt da und bleibt für gewöhnlich auch. man muss einfach versuchen, damit zu leben. naja, einfach ist gut. das ist es anfangs nicht unbedingt. aber letzten endes wird man es und dann kann man das leben auch so genießen wie jeder andere. na klar, man hat halt immer ein paar dinge, die man nicht tun kann. aber davon darf man sich auf keinen fall abschrecken lassen! ich zum beispiel liebe fahrrad fahren und meine musik, da ich gitarre und klavier spiele. beides sollte ich eigentlich nicht tun, da mir danach immer die arme weh tun. doch ab und zu-halt anders als früher- aber ab und zu wirkt es sich unglaublich positiv auf die seele aus, wenn ich meiner musik nachgehe, auch wenn ich danach schmerzen habe. der punkt ist, dass die daraus resultierenden schmerzen viel geringer wahrgenommen werden (also von einem selbst halt), als die schmerzen, die entstehen, wenn man seinen wünschen, träumen und zielen nur wegen des rheumas nicht nachzugehen versucht. deswegen würde ich dir einfach raten-ich weiß ja nicht, wie hoch die schmerzen nun sind, das kommt ja auf dein schmerzwempfinden und so an- aber wenn ihr ein 2. kind plant, dann gebt das um gottes willen nicht auf! vielleicht einfach ein wenig warten, dass du paar sachen so in griff bekommst und medis findest, die dir gut tun. (ich habe naproxen übrigens //soll keine empfehlung sein//) also frag einfach den arzt, was es noch so feines gibt. und dann, wenn alles ganz cool ist eigentlich, dann auf zum nächsten kind! schwierig ist es eigentlich immer. das ganze leben ist schwierig und das ganze leben ist kampf. dem muss man sich stellen, dann gewinnt man in der regel auch. wo ein wille ist, ist auch ein weg!  :Smiley: 
tschuldige für die mega lange geschwafelantwort :Zwinker:

----------


## Jasmin86

ich werde wohl schauen das ich morgen ins kh gehe die schmerzen werden immer schlimmer,ich bekomm kein essen mehr runter,nur durchfall,usw.weiss nur nicht ob die auch ne darmspiegelung machen können wegen hömorriden und wundsein am popo

----------


## Bäumchen

uff. das klingt gar nicht gut. ja, geh da mal hin..

----------


## wheelchairpower

> ja bei nebenwirkungen absetzen.

 Niemals darf man ein Medikament einfach so absetzen! Hierfür bedarf es Rücksprache mit dem Arzt!

----------


## Bäumchen

"einfach so" stand da nicht. aber generell sollte man das wohl in betracht nehmen. natürlich in rücksparche in rücksprache mit dem arzt, um es zu korrigieren ^.^

----------


## wheelchairpower

Du hast geschrieben "ja bei Nebenwirkungen absetzen", das kann dann auch so verstanden werden, dass man es auf jedenfall absetzen sollte. Das allerdings darf man nie, vorher muss der Arzt kontaktiert werden! Er entscheidet dann was zu tun ist!

----------


## lucy230279

wie siehts denn inzwischen uas, jasmin?

----------


## Jasmin86

hallo
Ich war ja in der Klinik,und die Diagnose ist jetzt Morbus Crohn.Ich muss jetzt Cortison nehmen was ich langsam wieder ausschleichen soll.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo, 
was hat den Morbus Crohn mit den dicken Knöcheln zu tun? Morbus Crohn ist eine Darmkrankheit, welche ausserdem chronisch ist. 
Wie wurde denn die Diagnose gestellt?

----------


## Jasmin86

Hallo
das mit den Knöcheln können begleiterscheinungen sein,und es wurde durch die Spiegelung gesehen das da eine entzündung ist und die durchfallbeschwerden habe ichja schon seid 1 jahr,es wurde auch schichtaufnahmen vom darm gemacht.

----------


## Hypochonder

Zum Thema Morbus Crohn und Gelenke usw. laut Wikipedia   

> ... Bei bis zu 50 Prozent der Morbus-Crohn-Patienten treten zudem extraintestinale Manifestationen auf. Am häufigsten sind hierbei die Gelenke betroffen; es kann zu Arthralgien und Arthritiden kommen. Im Rahmen des Morbus Crohn sind ferner Hautveränderungen in Form des Erythema nodosum oder des Pyoderma gangraenosum möglich. Ebenso kann es zur Begünstigung einer Rosacea (Rosazea) kommen sowie zu Entzündungen des Auges (etwa als Uveitis). Die Manifestationen außerhalb des Darmtraktes (extraintestinale Symptome) können selten auch Monate bis Jahre vor der Darm-Symptomatik auftreten. Normalerweise verschwinden die extrainstinalen Symptome, wenn der Morbus Crohn als Grunderkrankung behandelt wird ...

 Lieben Gruss Hypochonder

----------


## kim

> was hat den Morbus Crohn mit den dicken Knöcheln zu tun?

  

> Morbus Crohn Bei einem Teil der Patienten kommt es zu einer  Beteiligung der Gelenke (Arthritis,   Crohn-Arthritis ), der Kreuz-Darmbein-Gelenke(Sakroileitis) oder der Wirbelsäule (Spondarthritis,   Crohn-Spondarthritis). Weitere Krankheitsmanifestationen sind, ähnlich   wie bei anderen Erkrankungen aus der Gruppe der seronegativen Spondarthritiden, Schmerzen und   Entzündungen im Bereich von Sehnen, Sehnenscheiden und Bandansätzen   (Tendinitis, Tenosynovialitis, Enthesiopathie), z.B. im Bereich des   Achillessehnenansatzes oder der Achillessehne oder auch im   Brustbeinbereich oder am Rippenbogen.

  Quelle: http://www.rheuma-online.de/a-z/m/morbus-crohn.html

----------


## rosch

hallo habe ein problem 
mir sagt mein artzt ich hab nichts  :Huh?: ? kann ich mir aber nich vorstellen denk ehen war beim falschen fachartzt 
suche rat 
so zu meinen beschwerden gehören kopfschmertzten (migräne glaub ich nich das es is is aber häufig da) muskelkrämpfe muskelschmertzten ( bin nich sicher obs die muskeln oder die knochen sind ) bis hin zu muskelversagen !!! aber nur bei belastung also schon bei so was wie ne 2 meter treppe bei kontinuirlicher belastung oder starker belastung dann halt auch muskelversagen was mit hohen schmerzen verbunden ist die dann nicht weggehen bis ich tage (ca 2-3) komplett nichts tue die schmerzen sind momentan dauerhaft und sind auch schon nach dem aufstehen da 
dazu kommt immer mal wieder herzflattern schweres atmen das gefühl das herz schafft das nich belastungmaßig ( dabei lag schon öfters keine körperliche aktivität vor den tag über??) und noch oft ein beklemmendes gefühl das den brustkorb zuschnürt und noch totale erschöpftheit (immer) schlafstörungen und so komische muskelzuckungen (nich so ein ganzer muskel eher teile von muskel weiß nich ob das normal ist kommt mir auf jedefall nicht so vor)

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo rosch,
bei welchem Facharzt warst du denn und wonach hat er dich untersucht? Wie viel oder wenig belastest du deinen Körper sonst? Bist du übergewichtig oder Raucher? Hast du irgendwelche seelischen Belastungen? Das alles und noch mehr müsstest du auch erzählen, damit man dir hier Tipps geben kann. 
Und du hast dein Problem in das Thema von jemand anderem geschrieben. Mit folgendem Link kannst du dir ein eigenes Thema erstellen. Das wäre besser. http://www.patientenfragen.net/newth...newthread&f=20

----------

